# Tug Boat "Ala"



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi,

Can anyone give me any info on the tug boat Ala that was moored in Inverness yesterday, after coming out of the CaledonianCanal.

She looks a 50 / 60's built type and is registered in Lowestoft.

There is a picture posted in the tugs section of the gallery which I hope may help.

Look forward to hearing from you.

Cheers,

Rushie.


----------



## roddy (Mar 5, 2006)

Believe this to be the former REA tug Pinegarth, ended up in Lowestoft with Colne Shipping, not sure who present owner is, but she is really getting a bit long in the tooth for coastal towage,

Roddy


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks Roddy, much appreciated.

Rushie


----------



## Richie2012 (Apr 15, 2007)

operated by thames towing on the thames


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

roddy said:


> Believe this to be the former REA tug Pinegarth, ended up in Lowestoft with Colne Shipping, not sure who present owner is, but she is really getting a bit long in the tooth for coastal towage,
> 
> Roddy


NOT the former Rea Towing PINEGARTH. She sank at Lowestoft in 1986.

The following provided from “The Tuglist” compiled by Piet Van Damme, Belgium

ALA
Registered: LR66-67:660513
(GBR)ON 307557
44 GRT, 0 NRT, (56.5'x17.1'x6.2' or 62'0"(56'0")x18'4"(17'0")x6'0"(7'6"))
1 scr, diesel 4tew 6cyl Ruston & Hornsby, 451bhp-268kW, sp 9,5kn

1965: Built as HERBERT CRAMPIN by "John Harker Ltd" at Knottingley (GBR) (YN 324)
1966: delivered to "Grimsby Salvage & Towing Co Ltd" at Grimsby (GBR)
(GBR flag, regd Grimsby, ON 307557)
1979: To "Grimsby Exchange Ltd" at Grimsby (GBR)
1984: To "Colne Fishing Co Ltd" at Lowestoft (GBR)
1987: renamed ALA
1997: To "NOD Tugs" at Maldon (GBR)
2001: To unknown at Otterham Quay (GBR)
2005: still in service, now suspected owned by someone at Leigh-on-Sea (GBR)
2007: still in existence, owner still unknown


----------



## barron (Feb 2, 2009)

*ala*



BillH said:


> NOT the former Rea Towing PINEGARTH. She sank at Lowestoft in 1986.
> 
> The following provided from “The Tuglist” compiled by Piet Van Damme, Belgium
> 
> ...


2009 ala is owned by thames towage ltd and the owner is brian allen
his email is [email protected] i am working on the old girl she is in good shape for her age she is moored at benfleet moorings if you need any more info please contact me at [email protected]


----------



## barron (Feb 2, 2009)

hi rushie i hope this info can help you out sir if at all possible could you email brian some old photos of Ala and i will post you some new ones as soon as i can yours Barron


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

Just been bought as a houseboat and criminally cut to pieces to the hull at Richmond

Photo here: (Sad sight!!)


----------

